
Google just released Lullaby, a C++ library for developing for VR and AR - paulrusso
https://github.com/google/lullaby
======
no_protocol
Not sure it is fair to say "Google just released Lullaby" in the submission
title:

1\. The README.md file indicates "Disclaimer: This is not an official Google
product."

2\. This site's guidelines prohibit editorializing of titles.

A more appropriate title would perhaps just be "Lullaby: C++ libraries to help
teams develop VR and AR experiences." This uses only the text on the actual
linked page.

There are many repositories under the "google" organization on GitHub. A great
number of them are not "Google products" but just projects that Google
employees work on.

~~~
khrm
"Used by multiple teams across Google incl: VR Home, Play Store, YouTube, Play
Movies, and Earth." is also there in README.md. But yes, it's not a Google
product but it's Google's library.

------
quotemstr
I've looked pretty closely at Lullaby in my work at Google* on VR. Initially,
I was pretty skeptical of the Entity-Component-System architecture, but once I
"got" it, the architecture actually became pretty appealing. I like the idea
of treating the entire "universe" of an application relationally, with
attributes orthogonally stapled to each object in a decentralized way.

* Note: I am speaking only for myself.

~~~
munchbunny
Isn't the entity-component-system architecture more or less standard for game
engines? That might explain the DNA that Lullaby is cut from.

~~~
quotemstr
It is --- I just hadn't done much with game engines before. I see the logic
now.

------
WalterSear
The links in the documentation aren't github compatible.

Fixed in master here:

[https://github.com/Jon-Biz/lullaby](https://github.com/Jon-Biz/lullaby)

------
mobiletelephone
Looks fairly well organised but it doesn't seem to have a build file!

------
je42
no unittests :(

